# An article by Sean Madden



## bubniakz (Jun 3, 2008)

Is Sean studying psychology at Plymouth State University? 

http://ujpb.org/depersonalization-derealization-disorder-a-neglected-disease-in-psychiatry/

Abstract

Depersonalization/ derealization disorder is an overlooked, common, and debilitating dissociative condition. Core features include persistent or recurrent depersonalization and/or derealization (i.e., profound sensations of unreality and detachment). The disorder affects both sexes equally and usually begins in adolescence. Etiological factors include illicit drug use, emotional abuse, and prolonged stress. Neural substrates include ventrolateral-prefrontal dysfunction, anomalies in the parietal and temporal lobes, and dysregulated serotonergic neurotransmission. The disorder has been deemed refractory to medication; however, tricyclic antidepressants, anticonvulsants, and opioid antagonists have helped some patients. Repetitive transcranial magnetic stimulation, cognitive behavioral therapy, and mindfulness-related exercises have shown promise. More research is required to further the efficacy of treatment and to raise awareness of the disorder in both clinical and public settings.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

The article is quite good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

Very well written


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2016)

very good and well done.


----------



## Augustana (Jan 3, 2016)

This is good huh, nicely put


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

i just wanted to add, this article in its discussion is great. But, i am tired of theories, and research that point to no cure. Theories are the paramount thing in any science, esp psychology, and it annoys me to know it all about something yet have no way to treat it. My two cents.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

"Depersonalization/ derealization disorder affects millions and is more common than bipolar disorder (Comer, 2011). In addition, current estimates indicate that there may be more cases of the disorder than cases of autism spectrum disorder and obsessive-compulsive disorder combined, and the disorder may be equally as common as generalized anxiety disorder and panic disorder (APA, 2013)."

Seriously? :O


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> It was actually 7 participants who completed the trial with 8 in total.


No. In the clomipramine group some of the patients dropped out, because of side-effect, which left only 4.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

This is old news


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

fair enough


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

Agreed, Drop outs may not contribute to the sample size, but they contribute outlier scores.


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

Honestly I feel like this made me feel worse


----------

